# How to watch DVD in a room with no DVD player



## Sim One (11 Aug 2005)

Hi 

Hope someone can help me with this.

I have a DVD/Video player and also a Sky Sports/Movie Box all located in the front room of my house.  

What I would like to do is to be able to watch a DVD or video which is playing in the front room, in another room in the house.  

Secondly, but not as high a priority, is to be able to watch the additional Sky channels also in this other room.  

We do not want another DVD/Video player/Sky Box in this other room - lack of space.

Is this possible and, if so, what do I need to get and where do I get it?

Sim


----------



## TarfHead (11 Aug 2005)

Would a digisender hooked into a SCART Out socket meet your need


----------



## podgerodge (11 Aug 2005)

you want a "video sender" available in Maplins in Jervis St and also in new Argos catalog p.836.


Note you can't watch different channels in the other room without an extra box - just the channel currently selected on the box in the original room.


----------



## db2admin (11 Aug 2005)

Anyone know if these work with Chorus? that is, would they work with the Chorus remote control through the digisender.


----------



## TarfHead (11 Aug 2005)

AFAIK it depends on the model of digisender you choose. The one I have, bought in LIDL for about €50 ages ago, does not. There is another model that I looked at (AEI digisender ?) that IIRC does support remote control access.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Aug 2005)

The ones that I bought in _Lidl _about six months ago also relay the remote control signals to the receiving end.


----------



## Sim One (11 Aug 2005)

OK lads thanks for all this.

Sorry for the ignorance - can we go back to the start?

Does the digisender have to be connected to the TV in the front room only or into both TV sets in order to show the video/DVD/Sky in the other room?   

If no, will this digisender transmit to all TVs in the house?   

If yes, what type of lead connects the two TV sets?

What is the quality of the picture in the non-digisender room – is it on a par to the picture quality in the front room?

When you talk about remote controls are you saying that it is possible to change channels in the non-digisender room – or have I got the wrong end of the stick completely?

Thanks for the education thus far!!!!!


----------



## TarfHead (11 Aug 2005)

Sim One said:
			
		

> OK lads thanks for all this.
> 
> Sorry for the ignorance - can we go back to the start?
> 
> ...


 
Digisender has two units - one sender and one receiver. Some models have multiple receivers for the one sender. 



> If yes, what type of lead connects the two TV sets?


 
SCART cable from SCART OUT socket to Sender. SCART cable from receiver to 2nd TV. Some may use the 3-plug cable with yellow, red and white plugs.



> What is the quality of the picture in the non-digisender room – is it on a par to the picture quality in the front room?


 
Depends on how much you spend. More quality means more €. Would never (?) be as good as original.



> When you talk about remote controls are you saying that it is possible to change channels in the non-digisender room – or have I got the wrong end of the stick completely?


 
Again .. depends on the model you choose. Some offer that functionality, others would not support the remote.



> Thanks for the education thus far!!!!!


----------



## ClubMan (11 Aug 2005)

ollyk1 said:
			
		

> The only downside is someone using a microwave within about 15m will effect the signal sent - personally I can live with that.


Or _802.11 WiFi _wireless networking gear or any other 2.4GHz gear unless you can configure the two to avoid each other. I've had mixed results attempting this (e.g. video sender on [broken link removed] and _WiFi _on channel 11)...


----------



## legend99 (12 Aug 2005)

can you get a Universal Remote to control the old Sky Box? Or are you just as well to buy a second Sky Remote..I have the LIDL sender from TV room to bedroom and its happy days. 
Even better, I have the LIDl combined DVD/Video/Sourround Sound system from last December....(which by the way gives great sound even with a passive Sub)

becuase this has scart in and scart out I use the scart out to go to the Digisender. This means I do not have to switch wires if I wanted to watch the DVD player in another room as oppsed to Sky, which you would have to do with a lot of DVD players that just simply only output the DVD picture.
In that case you would have to switch the Digisender to broadcast either SKY or DVD player. In my case, all three, VHS, DVD and Sky go through the combined DVD/Video player so it relys whichever I want to the next room without any wire swopping...


----------



## ClubMan (12 Aug 2005)

_Maplin _are selling video senders (pair - transmitter and receiver) for €69.99 at the moment in case that's of any use.


----------



## mmclo (12 Aug 2005)

Is there a specific channel or do you have to tune one in on the receiving TV, I got resenders but tried them out with two T.V.s in one room as a test and just got snow. Still not sure about the whole remote thing, Don't think mine is programmable but resender blurb says remotes should work. It's all a bit confusing. Also have NTL digital...will these work on their set top boxes?


----------



## ClubMan (12 Aug 2005)

Do any of these links (for particular models but the general approach should be the same for others) help explain matters? The installation instructions included with these devices really should explain clearly how to set them up. If they don't then get onto the retailer or the manufacturer for help or try Google for information about your particular make and model.


[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


----------



## tall chapy (14 Aug 2005)

Is the second TV's NTL connection fed from your first TV or are they separate NTL feeds

For the second half of your question you will need a 'Sender'


----------



## mmclo (15 Aug 2005)

Got it working over the week-end, effectively can send NTL digital signal upstairs using the signal. Have to admit it appears my main mistake was having sender and receiver on differnet channels!!


Haven't got remote control thing working though which makes it very awkward, have just dug out instructions so will try again, seems hard to locate the spot on set top box, no obvious glas thingy like on TV's


----------



## MissRibena (24 Oct 2005)

Hi everyone

I'm completey thick when it comes to this kind of stuff.  I've read the Argos catalogue tips but they don't give enough info for my own circumstances.

I have one TV which is hooked up to an aerial and only have the Irish channels (I'm still debating on getting satellite/sky but have nothing at the moment).  This TV also has the video, DVD and playstation hooked up to it.

I would like to be able to watch my few Irish channels in another room without running wires around the house - would the Digisender work for this (and also the DVD and video, I suppose)?

If I want to watch the DVD in one room, do I have to "watch"/play the DVD in both rooms?  Or on the off chance that there are two things we would like to watch on at the same time can we watch them seperately in the two rooms?

Is the "digisender" brand better/different to the other ones in the Argos catalogue or can someone recommend a particular model?

And finally, do both of the units (sender and receiver) use scart?  As my second telly (which I don't think is that old) doesn't have one.

Thanks a mil
Rebecca


----------



## TarfHead (25 Oct 2005)

MissRibena said:
			
		

> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm completey thick when it comes to this kind of stuff. I've read the Argos catalogue tips but they don't give enough info for my own circumstances.
> 
> ...


Depends .. on the sockets on each TV. If both have SCART IN/OUT, then you've options.
If all you want on the 2nd Tv is the free-to-air Irish channels, then you could get a small local aerial in any Tv shop and the need for a digisender doesn't arise.


> If I want to watch the DVD in one room, do I have to "watch"/play the DVD in both rooms? Or on the off chance that there are two things we would like to watch on at the same time can we watch them seperately in the two rooms?


Assuming both TV support SCART, or support the same cabling options as the digisender, then it would work for you. You might also get a SCART multiport adapter to avoid swapping out & in cables as the need arises.


> Is the "digisender" brand better/different to the other ones in the Argos catalogue or can someone recommend a particular model?
> 
> And finally, do both of the units (sender and receiver) use scart? As my second telly (which I don't think is that old) doesn't have one.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissRibena (25 Oct 2005)

Oh thank god you replied Tarfhead, I have myself totally confused.  I was going to try buying one from ebay as the sellers are usually pretty informative but I'm afraid I'll make a mess of it and I just don't understand any of the jargon and acronyms.

I'm swapping my non-scart portable telly with someone who has a scart TV and doesn't use it.  When you say Scart In/Out - does this mean one scart socket or two (sorry if that's really daft)?

I have my doubts about a bunny ears or similar aerial working for the Irish channels as the house has an aerial on the roof, which brings them down to the living room.  I've never actually tried to tune in the UK stations, which now that I write this sounds exceedingly stupid   It's just that when I plugged in the TV, the Irish ones came on straight away and my aerial, although biggish, is a lot smaller than any of my neighbours ones.

Is there any particular specification I need to look out for when buying a digisender to see if it's "terrestrial TV Friendly"?  In the Argos catalogue, some can get cable/satellite and others not but there is no mention of ordinarly telly.

Thanks again for the reply.
Rebecca


----------



## TarfHead (25 Oct 2005)

As far as I know ..

A SCART socket is labelled IN, IN/OUT or OUT so there is no hard and fast rule about them.

Also, the digisender will take whatever is being pushed out the SCART IN/OUT or OUT socket and relay it to the receiver. So that includes a terrestrial TV signal, a VCR signal, a DVD signal, etc. So as far as satellite or cable or digital is concerned, the digisender is, AFAIK, agnostic.

I've used local aerials on a TV here in Dubin's north side and it receives all OK. I even used them to record to VCR.

Hope this helps - I'm by no means an expert.


----------

